

Ask HN: How can your SaaS startup accept (US) checks? - mtmail

We have a customer who insists to pay per check instead of credit card or Paypal. We aren&#x27;t US based so I&#x27;m wondering if there is any payment provider or service that would allow us to get the money. The dollar value (yearly subscription) is large enough to go the extra mile for that customer. It&#x27;s even fine if the money ends up in escrow for a couple of months (check clearing takes a while, doesn&#x27;t it?).
======
benologist
Your bank can probably cash those checks for you. It takes about a month to
clear checks from Amazon USA here in Costa Rica.

------
jurymatic
Google ACH transfer.

